# Treadmill Training?



## afauth (Sep 1, 2009)

Has anyone ever trained their GR to run/walk on the treadmill? Winter is arriving quickly here in Nebraska and I want to train my pup to use the treadmill. Right now he jumps off as soon as I start it up :doh:. He'll get on it when it's not moving though so I don't think he's necessarily scared of it. ? 

Thanks!! :wavey:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I do. It is very important to use either a treadmill made for dogs, or, if a human treadmill, to make sure that it has an extra long belt. The dog's stride is mch longer than a human stride and if on a too short belt, they will learn to short stride and the possibility of injury increases.I enclose the front and both sides with an ex-pen, and start the dog on lead, gradually increasing the speed.
Also, a dog should be 18-24 mos old before doing any kind of road or tread work.


----------

